# Favorite Recording of Lalo's Cello Concerto?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Lalo's Cello Concerto? 

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Daniel Müller-Schott my first choice, nice warm new sound. 
Before that I was and still are Pierre Fournier/ Yo-Yo Ma/Janos Starker ( in no particular order) fan.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't understand the cello concerto's somewhat 'marmite' reputation as its a piece that I immediately liked and for years I swore by the Ma/ Maazel version which I still enjoy greatly but I also rate a number of other older recordings (Rostropovich, Starker, Navarra, Lodeon, etc) but there's many superb newer ones (Muller-Schott, Coppey, Thedeen, Wispelway, etc). However, the one that made me listen to this piece anew is the Moser/Hrusa account. The playing is absolutely gorgeous, natural and effortless, the sound is superb, rhythms are tight and punchy and the textures are clear and beautifully transparent. There's no end of impressive recordings of the Lalo but the Moser was just shading it for me last time I listened (which was some time ago, tbh). I think I need to revisit it soon.


----------



## sAmUiLc (9 mo ago)




----------

